# India asks Nepal to pay Rs 1.27 billion for gifted chopper



## Kambojaric

*India asks Nepal to pay Rs 1.27 billion for gifted chopper*






_Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi shaking hands with the then Nepali Prime Minister Sushil Koirala after handing over the chopper as a gift to Nepal at the Military Pavilion, Tundikhel on November 17, 2014. (Keshab Thoker/Repblica)_


KATHMANDU, July 12: Indian officials have been pressing Nepal to pay Rs 1.27 billion for an army helicopter which Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi had gifted the Himalayan nation two years ago. 

Modi had presented this helicopter to the then Nepali Prime Minister Sushil Koirala during the SAARC summit held in Nepal. 

Modi had handed over the chopper named Air 2 Missile ALH Dhrub Mark 3 to his counterpart Koirala amidst a special ceremony organized at the Military Pavilion, Tundikhel on November 17, 2014. 

The then Prime Minister Koirala had handed over this helicopter to former Chief of Army Staff, Gaurav Shumsher JBR. 

India has sent the Nepal government a bill of Rs 1.27 billion – Rs 1.24 billion as the price of the helicopter and Rs 3 million as the maintenance cost of the helicopter including the allowances for the Indian technical team which had repaired the chopper, according to Shiva Prasad Simkhada, spokesperson for the Ministry of Foreign Affairs. 

India had asked Nepal to pay for all the logistics provided to the Nepalese Army in the 12th meeting of the Nepal-India security group. 

According to Simkhada, India had asked Nepal to clear the bill of over Rs 2.46 billion under the Uniform Benefit Method. 

“The ministry has received a letter from Indian government regarding the payment of all the logistics including the cost of the helicopter in lumpsum. The officials at the Ministry are mulling over it,” Simkhada told Republica Online.

The Indian side said that it has started taking the initiative to recover the long-drawn due after the Nepali officials asked them to reconsider the deal reached between the two countries to waive 60 per cent of the loan Nepal owes to southern neighbor.

When asked why Nepal has to pay for the gifted helicopter, Indian side said PM Modi had no idea whether it was a gift or on loan, this is the amount to be paid by Nepal.

http://www.myrepublica.com/news/1886


----------



## Director General

Actually the chopper was never meant as a gift and was given on soft loan.
Modi erred during his speech by calling it a gift.


----------



## Pandora

Talk about being petty. It like if you are not with us then Pay for helicopter . Indians never cease to entertain us.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## CorporateAffairs

LOL Source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oprih

This is what india is good at, bullying their smaller neighbors.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kambojaric

CorporateAffairs said:


> LOL Source




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/República_(Nepalese_newspaper)
http://investors.nytco.com/press/pr...greement-with-Republica-in-Nepal/default.aspx

Legit source. Then again after being exposed to chauvanistic, chest thumping, supa powa shouting saffron media, anything else might look like a "lol source".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barbarosa

Kambojaric said:


> *India asks Nepal to pay Rs 1.27 billion for gifted chopper*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi shaking hands with the then Nepali Prime Minister Sushil Koirala after handing over the chopper as a gift to Nepal at the Military Pavilion, Tundikhel on November 17, 2014. (Keshab Thoker/Repblica)_
> 
> 
> KATHMANDU, July 12: Indian officials have been pressing Nepal to pay Rs 1.27 billion for an army helicopter which Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi had gifted the Himalayan nation two years ago.
> 
> Modi had presented this helicopter to the then Nepali Prime Minister Sushil Koirala during the SAARC summit held in Nepal.
> 
> Modi had handed over the chopper named Air 2 Missile ALH Dhrub Mark 3 to his counterpart Koirala amidst a special ceremony organized at the Military Pavilion, Tundikhel on November 17, 2014.
> 
> The then Prime Minister Koirala had handed over this helicopter to former Chief of Army Staff, Gaurav Shumsher JBR.
> 
> India has sent the Nepal government a bill of Rs 1.27 billion – Rs 1.24 billion as the price of the helicopter and Rs 3 million as the maintenance cost of the helicopter including the allowances for the Indian technical team which had repaired the chopper, according to Shiva Prasad Simkhada, spokesperson for the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.
> 
> India had asked Nepal to pay for all the logistics provided to the Nepalese Army in the 12th meeting of the Nepal-India security group.
> 
> According to Simkhada, India had asked Nepal to clear the bill of over Rs 2.46 billion under the Uniform Benefit Method.
> 
> “The ministry has received a letter from Indian government regarding the payment of all the logistics including the cost of the helicopter in lumpsum. The officials at the Ministry are mulling over it,” Simkhada told Republica Online.
> 
> The Indian side said that it has started taking the initiative to recover the long-drawn due after the Nepali officials asked them to reconsider the deal reached between the two countries to waive 60 per cent of the loan Nepal owes to southern neighbor.
> 
> When asked why Nepal has to pay for the gifted helicopter, Indian side said PM Modi had no idea whether it was a gift or on loan, this is the amount to be paid by Nepal.
> 
> http://www.myrepublica.com/news/1886


What is the means of gift?
Is it trade or gift?


----------



## cerberus

Kambojaric said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/República_(Nepalese_newspaper)
> http://investors.nytco.com/press/pr...greement-with-Republica-in-Nepal/default.aspx
> 
> Legit source. Then again after being exposed to chauvanistic, chest thumping, supa powa shouting saffron media, anything else might look like a "lol source".


So what they using services of helos they have to Pay for it nothing comes for free


----------



## maximuswarrior

Director General said:


> Actually the chopper was never meant as a gift and was given on soft loan.
> Modi erred during his speech by calling it a gift.



That's a pretty big error to make, but we all know the real reasons behind the knee jerk reaction. Relations have cooled down because Nepal isn't towing the Indian line anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Djinn

Nepal should simply return the chopper and get one from China, I am sure China would offer Nepal a way better deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gayMo

oprih said:


> This is what india is good at, bullying their smaller neighbors.


Says the guy whose country lost a bullying case 2 hours ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kambojaric

barbarosa said:


> What is the means of gift?
> Is it trade or gift?



As per the Nepalese it was a gift. Their relations with India have soured in recent times so surprise surprise that suddenly a bill shows up on their door step two years after having received the chopper.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cerberus

Kambojaric said:


> As per the Nepalese it was a gift. Their relations with India have soured in recent times so surprise surprise that suddenly a bill shows up on their door step two years after having received the chopper.


You Have Taxes for gift And Lottery Also Even if they Return the chopper they will has to pay cost of its Usage



Djinn said:


> Nepal should simply return the chopper and get one from China, I am sure China would offer Nepal a way better deal.


Yes they Should give it back with Cost of Fair USage of 2 years they buy It From Where ever they want


----------



## gayMo

Djinn said:


> Nepal should simply return the chopper and get one from China, I am sure China would offer Nepal a way better deal.





cerberus said:


> You Have Taxes for gift And Lottery Also Even if they Return the chopper they will has to pay cost of its Usage
> 
> 
> Yes they Should give it back with Cost of Fair USage of 2 years they buy It From Where ever they want


Silly request by india


----------



## 帅的一匹

Why charge a gift? Funny. China can provide helicopter if Nepal wants.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fitpOsitive

good yar. may be beurocracy and modicracy were not at same page, resulting in this confusion.


----------



## PakEye

Be careful our Afghan Brothers, you are gifted many Indian products.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GR!FF!N

We're poor little nation,no way we can afford to gift such costly elements to countries like Nepal.For gifts,please ask China and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

was there any paper work involved during hand over of chopper to Nepal?


----------



## Aram Seiya Virumbu

*Nepal government in crisis as Maoists withdraw support*

Prime Minister KP Oli-led coalition government plunged into a serious crisis on Tuesday after its alliance partner Comminust Party of Nepal (Maoist-Centre) withdrew support to the nine-month-old government, accusing him of failing to implement past agreements.

CPN(M-C) chairman Pushpa Kamal Dahal "Prachanda" announced the withdrawal of support from the CPN-UML-led coalition government, saying Oli's party was hesitating to implement the past agreements — the nine-point agreement signed between CPN-UML and the Maoist Centre in May and the gentlemen's agreement for the change of guard.

In a letter addressed to the prime minister, Prachanda referred to the promulgation of new constitution and the past agreements, and said his party was always in favour of forging a national consensus.

He further said the party's decision to withdraw support from the government would help build the national consensus.

"Our party saw the need for national consensus to implement the new statute, complete the remaining tasks of peace process along with the transitional justice, resolve the issues raised by Madhesis, Janajatis and Tharus, and provide relief to the people and carry out reconstruction of the country in the wake of the last year's devastating earthquake," reads the letter signed by Prachanda.

"And the spirit of nine-point agreement that the Maoist party and CPN-UML forged in May was also national consensus," he pointed out. "But as the leadership of the existing government was not ready to implement the nine-point agreement and the three-point gentlemen's agreement (including change in government leadership), it would be politically inappropriate for our party to remain in this government. Thus, we withdraw our support from this government now."

Prime Minister Oli and the Maoist chief had reached a verbal agreement in May to hand over the leadership of the government to the latter after the parliament endorses the new budget, according to sources close to Prachanda.

However, Prime Minister Oli turned his deaf ear towards the top Maoist leader and asserted that he would continue in power till the new election is held in one and a half year's time.

The Maoists have also called back all of its ministers from the Oli-led government.

Expressing dissatisfaction over the CPN-UML's leadership, the CPN(M-C) had recently intensified intra-party and inter-party dialogues to form a new government in its leadership.

Prachanda had met Nepali Congress president Sher Bahadur Deuba on Monday and held discussion on the issue of the latest political developments in the country. During his talk with Deuba, Prachanda is learnt to have sought the support from main opposition Nepali Congress to form a new government under the leadership of his party.


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Is the Indian government run by lunatics? How can PM make such a big mistake of calling a soft loan as gift that too while addressing a rally. Even if it is considered that the speech was just for public consumption, and internally the governments of both countries were on-board about soft loan, why this news now coming up as India is asking money for gifted choppers? Is someone trying to boo Modi government or the time has reached that skeleton has started falling off for Modi's government?


----------



## baajey

CHINDI CHORI


----------



## barbarosa

To be safe in future from the gift of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Delnavaz B

A Nice way to sell sub standard things first say please accept our gift then its mistake Kindly pay the money otherwise we block the border once again poor Nepalese.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

barbarosa said:


> To be safe in future from the gift of India.



Look up the term "Indian giver". Except not only Indians ask for it back, it's ask for maintainence.


----------



## Blue Marlin

Director General said:


> Actually the chopper was never meant as a gift and was given on soft loan.
> Modi erred during his speech by calling it a gift.


what?????
soft loan!!!!
damn, thats a mistake and that addings adding nails to the cofin on the india nepal public relationship. as i would assum the nepal government would know its a soft loan. i would have prefered if they would have donated it to them for a certain period of time for disaster relief.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neem456

Djinn said:


> Nepal should simply return the chopper and get one from China, I am sure China would offer Nepal a way better deal.


Just becoz your country is in habbit of accepting such donations from other powers, you wish the same for other countries as well ?


----------



## Djinn

neem456 said:


> Just becoz your country is in habbit of accepting such donations from other powers, you wish the same for other countries as well ?


This has nothing to do with my country so shut your yapping about it. A very poor attempt on your part to hide this brazen move by India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

GR!FF!N said:


> We're poor little nation,no way we can afford to gift such costly elements to countries like Nepal.For gifts,please ask China and Pakistan.


That is why India is small fried compare to Mighty China.

But India keep wanting to be superpower. 

http://articles.economictimes.india...s/28389376_1_space-programme-kalam-superpower

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Cheater banya always acts on their true character.At first they deceived Nepali with a lure of giving a rust-bucket helicopter free,then 2 years after they are hiking several times of the price with full knowing that Nepal will be embarrassed and can't refuse..Are there any wonder, everybody loath this cheater Banya?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bdslph

The only reason i love india they never stop entertain ment and drama for me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GR!FF!N

Beast said:


> That is why India is small fried compare to Mighty China.
> 
> But India keep wanting to be superpower.
> 
> http://articles.economictimes.india...s/28389376_1_space-programme-kalam-superpower



We will,yet we will be so tiny,poor and frail.Pakistan and China is like Santa Clause.Others should took towards these countries for free gifts.


----------



## Sankpal

http://www.myrepublica.com/news/1886

why not people read all news... on below part

Indian Embassy refutes report

Meanwhile, Indian Embassy in Kathmandu has refuted the report that India has asked Nepal to pay for the gifted chopper saying that is not based on facts.

In a rebuttal, the Embassy said, “The supply of military hardware between India and Nepal is done in accordance with the mutually agreed terms and conditions. There is no deviation in any of the supplies from what the two governments have agreed upon.”

On quality of the chopper, the Embassy said that the helicopter has already completed more than 300 hours of flying and it was the workhorse during the relief and rescue operations following the earthquakes in 2015 and the Jure Landslide by virtue of its landing capabilities in restricted areas and operability.

“India will continue its extensive defense cooperation with Nepal based on terms and conditions agreed upon between the two governments,” reads the Rebuttal.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Sankpal said:


> http://www.myrepublica.com/news/1886
> 
> why not people read all news... on below part
> 
> Indian Embassy refutes report
> 
> Meanwhile, Indian Embassy in Kathmandu has refuted the report that India has asked Nepal to pay for the gifted chopper saying that is not based on facts.
> 
> In a rebuttal, the Embassy said, “The supply of military hardware between India and Nepal is done in accordance with the mutually agreed terms and conditions. There is no deviation in any of the supplies from what the two governments have agreed upon.”
> 
> On quality of the chopper, the Embassy said that the helicopter has already completed more than 300 hours of flying and it was the workhorse during the relief and rescue operations following the earthquakes in 2015 and the Jure Landslide by virtue of its landing capabilities in restricted areas and operability.
> 
> “India will continue its extensive defense cooperation with Nepal based on terms and conditions agreed upon between the two governments,” reads the Rebuttal.




One of them is lying about it, mate.
Either it's the Nepal's defense ministry spokesman Shiva prasad simkhada who's wrong about it, or it's the people at the Indian Embassy, who are trying to create a cock and bull story in their defence.
There is no smoke without fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Did the customer asked to buy the chopper? Was there an agreement between the buyer and seller to buy and sell or did your PM just duped it there as a gift and now asking for money as a second thought?



Director General said:


> Actually the chopper was never meant as a gift and was given on soft loan.
> Modi erred during his speech by calling it a gift.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Delnavaz B

Modi did the mistake and now Indian embassy tries to cover it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

